# tracksuit bottoms



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

I wear tracksuit bottoms most of the time i do have jeans that cost me £55 :doublesho (i have a expensive taste) but i only wear jeans when i go to nice places but when i am at home or at college i wear tracksuit bottoms should i start wearing jeans all the time now and do any of you wear tracksuit bottoms and when ? Tracksuit bottoms are not the cheap ones £40:doublesho and 5 pairs :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Huh?

What?

I'm Confused.

Tracksuit bottoms are for sport. Or, painting and decorating your own house.

£40?

You need your head felt. 

5 pairs?

Christ on a bike. You've made me feel really old. I'm tutting and shaking my head.

£200 on Tracksuit bottoms? Really? bugger me sideways.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Huh?
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


:lol:

Same here, I wouldn't feel properly dressed in a pair of tracky bottoms, it'd feel like I was wearing pyjamas or something :lol: But I live in black Wranglers, got four pairs in service at the moment, £25 a pop from Matalan, so I'm really not used to wearing loose fitting stuff, give me sturdy every time  But tracky bottoms, costing £40? What the hell are they made of, woven mermaid's hair or something? :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the chavs have arrived... I'm going away! :lol:

I wear a tracksuit for the garden, DIY and cleaning the car...

the rest of the time, I dress like a man... :lol:

OP, do yourself a favour and go and buy at least 1 suit and a couple of pairs of chinos or other trousers.... nice plain flat front trousers...



:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i got them when they were 2 for the price of 1 so £80 these ones http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/adidas-originals-trefoil-fleece-track-pants/60780/ i am 17 and love my cloths but not my jeans i like loose fitting clothing.I have a mate who has 2 pairs of nike air max trainers £95 a pair :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Carry a bottle of buckfast around with you aswell?

Can't remember the last time I wore trackies.. jeans/smart trousers for me, chinos are also a big no for me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ahh, you are a youngster... OK... I'll stop teasing you....

maybe a suit is a bit old for you at the moment, but get yourself into top man or wherever and have a look at some smart trousers...

:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i hate chinosmad: i want a pair of jeans but never know were to get a pair from i have got my last ones from bench 

and im not a chav and how many chavs detail cars i only see them at the car wash in tesco messing around with the pressure washer


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

lol... please dont wear tracksuit bottoms in public. Get some nice jeans or chinos as above.. will make you look a lot smarter !!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

EAN8 said:


> i got them when they were 2 for the price of 1 so £80 these ones http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/adidas-originals-trefoil-fleece-track-pants/60780/ i am 17 and love my cloths but not my jeans i like loose fitting clothing.I have a mate who has 2 pairs of nike air max trainers £95 a pair :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Well at 17 you're one of these young people I see about, so you're ok, you can get away with wearing them I suppose, but I'm too old for wearing tracky bottoms anyway, I'd look and feel bloody silly :lol: Hang on just a minute... Track _pants_? Pants? Pants are what a chap wears under his trousers, to keep Big Jim and the Twins in check. Pants are undercrackers, grundies, shreddies. Only Americans call trousers pants, and we don't want to be like them thank you very much :wall: Pants indeed, I feel a moan to JD Sports coming on  :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

£200 on track suit trousers and at college?

You are either a master criminal or have a very generous Mummy and Daddy.

I cannot help but notice corduroys are missing from your wardrobe, comfort and style all in one especially if you get an elastiicated wasteband


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> i hate chinosmad: i want a pair of jeans but never know were to get a pair from i have got my last ones from bench
> 
> and im not a chav and how many chavs detail cars i only see them at the car wash in tesco messing around with the pressure washer


how can you hate a bit of cloth!?!? seriously... get a grip...

what is wrong with chinos?!?

As for jeans, Hugo Boss make nice ones, Levis are good, or Next...

you keep telling yourself you wear tracksuits but are not chavy... 

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> i got them when they were 2 for the price of 1 so £80 these ones http://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/adidas-originals-trefoil-fleece-track-pants/60780/


Down to £70, you've been fleeced.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> how can you hate a bit of cloth!?!? seriously... get a grip...
> 
> what is wrong with chinos?!?
> 
> ...


Hoi, don't forget Wranglers!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

Track suit bottoms are for exercising and nothing else..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi, don't forget Wranglers!


the lad is wanting a step up from trackies... but not straight to OAP!!

:doublesho



Seriously though, do they still make them!?!?? 

:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

on the next website and finally found a pair of jeans i like thanks i had complety forgot about next http://www.next.co.uk/x49498s3#839812x49 and of course a new hoody http://shop.animal.co.uk/hoodies/embleton-hoody/invt/cl2sa046103/


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry OP but tracksuit bottoms are  unless being worn on the way to the gym/playing football

Otherwise, get some loose cut jeans that aren't too tight/restrictive. You don't say what build you are but I've got stocky (ex.Rugby player) legs so tend to buy boot/loose cut which are comfier.

You'll also get more wear out of these and they'll stay smarter than trackie bottoms.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> on the next website and finally found a pair of jeans i like thanks i had complety forgot about next http://www.next.co.uk/x49498s3#839812x49 and of course a new hoody http://shop.animal.co.uk/hoodies/embleton-hoody/invt/cl2sa046103/


spot on buddy... I like them... 

Animal is OK, but what about a DW hoodie!?

I have one for detailing, very well made... 

:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

i will have a look at the dw hoodie


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> spot on buddy... I like them...
> 
> :


But they're faded, must be seconds or something.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> But they're faded, must be seconds or something.


:lol:

you are a cheeky wee rascal, aren't you.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> the lad is wanting a step up from trackies... but not straight to OAP!!
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> ...


Flipping cheek! :doublesho :lol:

Yep, you can still get Wranglers, although Matalan seem to have dropped them unfortunately, so bad times maybe ahead... I've seen the same black jeans online elsewhere but at silly money  (silly = £50-60, I'm not paying that! :wall


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

pair of jeans on the next website for £135 !!!!!!!! who pays that for a pair of jeans


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Flipping cheek! :doublesho :lol:
> 
> Yep, you can still get Wranglers, although Matalan seem to have dropped them unfortunately, so bad times maybe ahead... I've seen the same black jeans online elsewhere but at silly money  (silly = £50-60, I'm not paying that! :wall


Has Sir penned a letter of complaint yet!?!?





EAN8 said:


> pair of jeans on the next website for £135 !!!!!!!! who pays that for a pair of jeans


clothes are funny things.... you can spend as little or as much as you want on them... best not to discuss prices though....

:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> But they're faded, must be seconds or something.


:lol:

T'is true though, they look like some other bugga has already been wearing them, and that won't do at all 

Now, this is what the debonair man about town wears these days I think you'll find http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...001_10001_280010812960_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Men Worn with the shirt tucked in of course, and certainly not halfway down my backside showing off the waistband of my shreddies. Dignity at all times doncha know 

Those jeans have even got past the 'no denim' formal nights on cruises, so very smart looking when looked after and they don't have the usual contrasting stitching that give them away as being jeans. Damn fine trollies if you ask me


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I always wear jeans now really and trousers for work

You can get reasonable cheap jeans in river island at £40ish and they last. Step up to the likes of Diesel if you want to splash some more.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Has Sir penned a letter of complaint yet!?!?


Not yet, but I'm thinking about it, Americanisms are a pet hate of mine (just one among many ), even if I do like wearing jeans which I do believe are American in origin :tumbleweed: Maybe even meant originally for convicts, or is that just legend?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

When I'm not at work, which is practically never...., then I live in my trackie bottoms. Scruffy is order of the day when mooching about the house and cleaning the car.....

And jeans, ha, I buy kiddies jeans. Why, coz they fit..... Still need bloody turning up though...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Not yet, but I'm thinking about it, Americanisms are a pet hate of mine (just one among many ), even if I do like wearing jeans which I do believe are American in origin :tumbleweed: Maybe even meant originally for convicts, or is that just legend?


I thought Jeans were made for cowboys


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Burtons make some nice clothes (imo) and you get a student discount there too. Sometimes 20% off.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I thought Jeans were made for cowboys


Oh der... :wall: Now that is a point :wall: :lol: Cuey has quoted my post so no going back and editing it quick either, my thickness is there for all to see :wall: Oh blast! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I wear joggers a lot purely because of the size of my thighs I can't get jeans to fit comfortably, if I'm going out I wear combats or cargo pants (craghoppers basecamp/kiwi normally), haven't quite got to the chino stage yet though thankfully.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought a tracksuit for a fancy dress party.
I think it's the first time I had worn a tracksuit since I was 11.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I wear Adidas joggers around the house or to the shop. Not the fleece ones though. I hate those. 

Have you been to House of Fraser? As Cuey said, Hugo Boss, Ralph Lauren, Levi, Tommy Hilfiger, Paul Smith. 

Or go to Republic, Jack Jones, G-Star if your 17, Police, Crafted. 

I bought a pair from Debanhams once. St George I think they were. 

Get down to the City and go check those shops!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Multipla Mick said:


> Oh der... :wall: Now that is a point :wall: :lol: Cuey has quoted my post so no going back and editing it quick either, my thickness is there for all to see :wall: Oh blast! :lol:


I dunno what's worse, an OAP in jeans, or an OAP in trackie bottoms....


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

An OAP in trackie bottoms with a shirt and shoes :lol::lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

neilos said:


> I dunno what's worse, an OAP in jeans, or an OAP in trackie bottoms....


Hoi oi oi... Excuse me! The cheek of folk on here! :wall: :lol: And to think I was respectful and didn't make any comments that could be considered heightist after your earlier post 

I do agree though, some oldies just should not wear blue jeans, especially if they've got a bit of a stomach on them. But being a fashionable, dashing and dignified chap, my jeans are a tasteful black


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If I'm not dossing about in joggers and want to look 'smarter' but casual without wearing jeans then I wear cargo/combats.

I wear these, got them from the U.S though

http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/ProductImages/details/4794_forest_green_l.jpg


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

lmao 
this thread "pardon the pun" is crackin me up 

wear what you feel comfy in mate  if we all wore the same clothes there would only be half the shops out there and it would ba a boring place to live 
im 33 and wear a suit during the week , but come 6pm on a friday its all change .trackies all the way hahahaha . i once paid £145 for a pair of nike air total trainers in lime green , and over £100 for 4 pair of boxer shorts hahaha my wife thinks im mad, but hey you cant put a price on comfort or fashion  and after reading some threads on here on how much people have paid for car WAX , a few hundred quid on trackies is a drop in the ocean hahahahahaha


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ben_ZS said:


> If I'm not dossing about in joggers and want to look 'smarter' but casual without wearing jeans then I wear cargo/combats.
> 
> I wear these, got them from the U.S though
> 
> http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.com/store/ProductImages/details/4794_forest_green_l.jpg


They look like they're inside out to me


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I work in a gym so I have to wear trackies. 
I wear joggers around the house and walking the dog. I wear jeans out shopping or going out but that's about it.
Why be uncomfy to fit in with the rest of society. I may dress like a chav but I'm not one.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As Cuey said, it's best not to discuss price.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have never owned a pair of tracksuit bottoms, ever!!! Jeans all the way for me other than some black combats and grey ones too, quicksilver!


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

EAN8 said:


> pair of jeans on the next website for £135 !!!!!!!! who pays that for a pair of jeans


Erm, well I have. That said I don't look, act or dress my age  Next latest collection is rather good for the money. If you want perfection go and have look at the likes of Edwin Selvedge. Price-wise that'll make your eyes water.

As for tracks. Well, as long as your not a salad-dodger then it doesn't matter what you wear. I've got examples of all the top brands and Adidas are easily the best (Nike have better tops). That said I train 6-days per week, and if I choose to wear Lonsdale then I will do, and if someone has a problem with that then I will gladly educate them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Killahertz said:


> That said I train 6-days per week, and if I choose to wear Lonsdale then I will do, and if someone has a problem with that then I will gladly educate them


That is possible the daftest comment I have ever seen online... are you a hardman because you "train" and wear trackies!?!? 

I only train 3 days a week, and I have to wear one of my bespoke suits to get to the gym on my way to work...

please educate me....


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Hugo Boss, Ralph Lauren, Levi, Tommy Hilfiger, Paul Smith.


Personally don't think the Boss or RL cuts are the nicest, Levis are pretty good but some styles now only come in a long (34") leg length, Hilfiger make some of the nicest skinny jeans I've had but not especially hard wearing and Paul Smith are not what they once were. It's worth just going into TK these days, trying on a few pairs in your size and hoping you get lucky with something you've never heard of.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> I do agree though, some oldies just should not wear blue jeans, especially if they've got a bit of a stomach D


especially when they wear jeans with either a suit jacket or blazer.......are you reading this CLARKSON?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> That is possible the daftest comment I have ever seen online... are you a hardman because you "train" and wear trackies!?!?
> 
> I only train 3 days a week, and I have to wear one of my bespoke suits to get to the gym on my way to work...
> 
> please educate me....


Nawty, nawty - Proper nawty


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I see there's a lot of "trackie" hate in this thread :lol: I love em,I'm in the motherland of shell suits an reebok classics lol. I have 3 pairs of tracksuit bottoms, an I probably spend about 60% of my time in them. I wear them to go to work in,then on go the overalls.I own one pair of jeans an I think I have worn them twice. I go from one extreme to another,its either tracksuit bottoms (the cuffed cotton variety) or tailor made suits an trousers. I'm no middle of the roader. Its all or nothing. Cuey on the other hand washes a car in a bespoke three piece suit and uses the silk linning to dry his jaguar off :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I do indeed Sir....

don't get me wrong, there is a time and a place for trackies... but that is just not in public, except exercising... it's almost as bad as wearing a football top when you are not going to the game... :lol:



anyway, each to their own, and all the better for it...

:thumb:


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ...and I have to wear one of my bespoke suits to get to the gym on my way to work...


And you dare call me?

As it was, my original wasn't. It was more to do with the overweight bone-idle chavs that frequent the likes of Sports World. I don't know why they do, but they do seem to buy acres of Lonsdale, Everlast and the like. And all without the benefit of actual gym or training work. Hence the educate.

That you react without thought as quickly as you did and have to remind yourself and others in an open forum that your suits are bespoke reeks of a low-brow IQ and lower class money.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Killahertz said:


> That you react without thought as quickly as you did and have to remind yourself and others in an open forum that your suits are bespoke reeks of a low-brow IQ and lower class money.


Your out of line with that comment imho. I'm sure cueball doesn't need me to step in and pass comment,but your out of order.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I do indeed Sir....
> 
> don't get me wrong, there is a time and a place for trackies... but that is just not in public, except exercising... it's almost as bad as wearing a football top when you are not going to the game... :lol:
> 
> ...


You would never survive down here mate :lol: trackies an football tshirts are what I like to call merseyside tuxedos lol. Seriously,there isn't a day when I won't see dozens of people wearing that attire haha.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol: A heated discussion about track suites that’s were its at :thumb::lol:
Cheers guys, you just brightened up my morning :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Killahertz said:


> And you dare call me?
> 
> As it was, my original wasn't. It was more to do with the overweight bone-idle chavs that frequent the likes of Sports World. I don't know why they do, but they do seem to buy acres of Lonsdale, Everlast and the like. And all without the benefit of actual gym or training work. Hence the educate.
> 
> That you react without thought as quickly as you did and have to remind yourself and others in an open forum that your suits are bespoke reeks of a low-brow IQ and lower class money.


Oooooh Dare?!?! :lol: Calm yourself down pumpkin... it's only the internet.... 

There are a few reasons why the great unwashed, chavs etc buy Lonsdale.

Firstly, It's owned by Sport Direct (they also own Everlast, amongst others), and that is a company in their retail demographic, secondly they think it makes them look hard, as it was once the preferred garments of boxers... but also, it was widely associated with Neo Nazis in the UK and throughout Europe... which, as we all know, are double hard...  :wall:

So it's all about the "hard" image that they think comes across by wearing these types of clothes...

What I am more interested in though is your reply to me, and specifically the attempted insulting of my intellect and wealth... what a strange reaction to a post... and I'm wondering what specifically set you off?

Was it just that I "dared" to reply to you, or is it even more precise than that... was it the word "bespoke" that caused your anger and, quite pitiful remarks towards me?

I don't understand the objection to be honest... your made a comment about your clothing, even naming the brand so that the reader got a correct image of what you were talking about, I replied in kind... just the same way you did, so why the aggravation?

Did I somehow insult you by accurately describing my clothes?

It wasn't really needed tbh... and don't worry though, as daft as I am, I do get the irony of someone who wears £6 trackies (£20 if you include the top and baseball cap to complete the "look") calling me stupid, cheap and nasty... I liked it... I :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Be careful you don't end up like this


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've not wore tracksuit pants since I was 16 or jeans (I'm 32, but look 40, and look 50 in jeans, not a good sight) for that matter. I only wear dress-trousers, combats for odd jobs or shorts for lazing around the house or cleaning the car


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I thought I'd have a look at the JD Sports web site, see what's what in the world of track suits these days, and I got no further than the homepage I must admit, mainly because of this...










Men? I'm sorry, but that gormless looking example isn't a man of any description. That is a chav, a spotty teen impregnating and multiple absentee father, Spar shop loitering, hand down his trackies playing with his goolies, walking ASBO fest and petty crime wave. Gormless chimp can't even put his hat on straight, and what sort of 'look' is that exactly? The 'about to kick off look' if you ask me. The 'aggressive stare towards the local press photographer outside the Magistrates Court look' perhaps.

Think if my business was selling chavvy clothes I'd still try and disguise the fact a bit and show models in more sporting apparel and poses rather than the blatant 'Wachoo lookin' at geezer?' shopping precinct challenge they portray there.

Sorry, gone off topic a bit, but I couldn't quite believe that picture.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

today image is everything, it says everything about you and what you believe in. we all want comfy clothes but with money today dont want to be splashing 100+ notes on a pair of jeans.

Chino's are awesome, smart or casual can be dressed either way, comfy, light and cost what 20 squid if that if you shop at primani i bet they cost a tenner.

Sports wear is for sport imho.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't beat a Longsdale or Everlast hoodie... I've got a couple, and it's what I lounge about in, along with the trackie jogging bottoms. I'm in a suit everyday of the week, I just want something comfy when I get out of it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> Men? I'm sorry, but that gormless looking example isn't a man of any description. That is a chav, a spotty teen impregnating and multiple absentee father, Spar shop loitering, hand down his trackies playing with his goolies, walking ASBO fest and petty crime wave. Gormless chimp can't even put his hat on straight, and what sort of 'look' is that exactly? The 'about to kick off look' if you ask me. The 'aggressive stare towards the local press photographer outside the Magistrates Court look' perhaps.


what you on about blood?

i was in the super market the other day and a young girl was on her phone and said "yeh blood lets do it"! also had my 13yr nephew asking me whatthis means as people in his football team say it! WTF cant help but think the countries new crop are going to be anything but useful (excluding some of course)


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Multipla Mick said:


> Men? I'm sorry, but that gormless looking example isn't a man of any description. That is a chav, a spotty teen impregnating and multiple absentee father, Spar shop loitering, *hand down his trackies playing with his goolies*, walking ASBO fest and petty crime wave. Gormless chimp can't even put his hat on straight, and what sort of 'look' is that exactly? The 'about to kick off look' if you ask me. The 'aggressive stare towards the local press photographer outside the Magistrates Court look' perhaps.QUOTE]
> 
> I was working the other night and a lad of 18 or 19 asked me where an item was, he was stood next to his girlfriend with his hand right down the front of his pants 'going to town' on his goolies as if it was the most natural thing in the world. I've already shouted at a few students who walk around the store shuffling there feet. What is the world coming to?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer the old skool look, Black jeans & k**b hanging out :thumb: 


OOOOS ya Daddy!!!  :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol How did this thread get to 7 pages......

Only meat heads with small legs wear tracksuits in the gym.... I prefer all in one lycra to show off those areas even your partner doesnt dare see.....

For me 

Work = Suits or Shirt and tie
Home = Combat knee length shorts and a tee shirt
Gym = Lycra lol
Out = Jeans and Shirts.

Its funny cause i love jeans and mostly wear them when im out but dont spend £50 on a pair. Im happy spending good money on a pair of shoes though.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well I thought I'd have a look at the JD Sports web site, see what's what in the world of track suits these days, and I got no further than the homepage I must admit, mainly because of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love to smack that gormless git in the mush :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Personally don't think the Boss or RL cuts are the nicest, Levis are pretty good but some styles now only come in a long (34") leg length, Hilfiger make some of the nicest skinny jeans I've had but not especially hard wearing and Paul Smith are not what they once were. It's worth just going into TK these days, trying on a few pairs in your size and hoping you get lucky with something you've never heard of.


I like Hilfiger best too.

Last pair I tried on we're a little to skinny though!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

There we go, much better


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:


Touche, touche 

My apologies for not replying sooner - i've been sorting out my back-to-front cap collection prior to a night out thrashing neo-socialists. That, or examining the pharmacological action of dinitrophenol.

As for a more defamatory rejoinder? Well, i'm afraid that the vitriolic wind has been knocked from my sails by the 'pumpkin' reference and your considerable use of smilies. And, to be honest, for that i'm a little erm... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow 

What a thread. 

Op try superdry jeans


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't laugh but M&S do some good jeans. Excellent quality and around £35 (half that at their outlets). Not blown away by superdry at all after spending £50 on a hoody for Mrs C there at Xmas. 

Suit or shirt / chinos for work; cargo shorts / t shirt at home and jeans and my favourite mantaray shirts for oot & aboot. I have one pair of grey fleece tracky bottoms which never get worn beyond my front door lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

PaulN said:


> lol How did this thread get to 7 pages......
> 
> *Only meat heads with small legs wear tracksuits in the gym.... *I prefer all in one lycra to show off those areas even your partner doesnt dare see.....
> 
> ...


sh*t.... I feel somewhat rumbled.

p.s. Cueball, I too enjoyed the 'Pumpkin' remark & was the highlight of that post.


----------

